# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  لمن تقرع الاجراس : 19/1/2009 م

## وليد المريخابى

* 
الاسد حسن حمد يكتب فى لمن تقرع الاجراس 
"
"
"
"
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*والله العظيم محل رابط بنزلو الصورة وين ما عارف ؟

يا ادارة صورة متوهجة يعنى شنو :thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*[/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وليد وليد؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الصورة ما ظهرت ولا شنو يا بدر ؟
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ايوة يا وليد
*

----------


## كته

*برضو ماظاهره ياولى
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*أمسك يا عبد القادر 




*

----------


## كته

*لو سمحت ياوليد
كلو يوم تنزل لينا عمود حسن حمد
لانو انا بشترى الكوره 
وبقرا عمود حسن حمد بس
والباقى بديهو لى ناس البيت يولعو بيهو شاى الصباح
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا وليد     
والله لا يحرمنا من ابداعاتك  
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

والباقى بديهو لى ناس البيت يولعو بيهو شاى الصباح



:007::007:
وانا بقراء للاسد ولموسى مصطفى ومحمد ذو النون 

ومرات كدة للواليابى مجذوب حميدة :thumbup:

والباقى بوديهو لسيد الدكان الجنبنا عشان يعملوا قراطيس يكب فيها السكر وشاى الحب :cry:
                        	*

----------


## كونان

*اختلف مع الصحفى حسن حمد 
ريتشارد اسواء لاعب كرة قدم فى 2008 فى الدورى السودانى 

كعب وحاة النبى
*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*نتمنى ان يعمل الاعلام المريخى كحائط صد ضد الكورال الهلالى
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*شكرا ليك يا ظريف ...وواصل ..
                        	*

----------

